# Vegetable Garden Weeds



## sharkchaser (Mar 29, 2013)

With the rain we have had in the New Braunfels are the weeds are about to take over my garden. Is there any kind of spray that I can use that will kill the weeds and not the vegetables. I have squash, zucchini, tomatoes, banana peppers, TAM peppers, spaghetti squash, green beans, and cilantro. I would like to kill all the weeds and then put a large amount of mulch to help keep them at bay. I do not have a list of what weeds are there, but some of them are native grasses as well as broadleaf weeds.

:texasflag


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

The only thing I recommend is hand to weed combat or a hoe would work too. Then mulch it real good. In the future get in there and weed as often as possible. About 15-30 minutes a day is all I do. Im not 100 % weed free but they aren't a big problem.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

dont think there's anything you could spray w/o damaging your crops.
and even if you spot spray you'ld be right down close that a quick tug would be better.
a hoe between the rows and pulling around the crops is best.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

two best things to do is

Mulch - it helps keep the weeds down and the moisture in...

And keep your shadow in the garden pulling them, before they get out of control

Any spray will kill your good ones, and please don't use round up


----------



## sharkchaser (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks guys. I am not going to use round up. I guess I will just get after it with the hoe and hands this afternoon.


----------



## StrikerX (Aug 31, 2009)

chuck leaman said:


> The only thing I recommend is hand to weed combat or a hoe would work too. Then mulch it real good. In the future get in there and weed as often as possible. About 15-30 minutes a day is all I do. Im not 100 % weed free but they aren't a big problem.


x2. I weed everyday. I don't get them all but most of the garden is under control.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I am new to raised bed gardening and so far no weeds have shown in the two months old raised bed. I have 1" of mulch on top of the bed and the bed is 18" deep with garden mix. If weeds show up it would be far easier to pull than previously when I planted at ground level.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There's no substitute for hoe in hand...but you can significantly reduce the time required for hoe in hand through the use of "off season" cover crops. Never leave your soil bare. Nature abhors a vacuum and bare ground will quickly accumulate weeds. 

It took me awhile to learn this...after seasons of fighting loosing battles with weeds. Now gardening is a pleasure and weeding very minimal for a large garden plot. 

For example, I just planted several rows of peas in areas of recently harvested onions and potatoes...most of those peas I'll never harvest but use as cover crops. In fall, I'll plant other things that will carry over through the winter.

Not only does this significantly reduce weeding, it also builds your soil...legumes such as peas add N2 to your soil in addition to providing other nutrients. Tilling them back into your soil adds incredible organic matter to build your soil. Every season your garden soil will improve, your weeds lessen, and your crops increase with reduced fertilization requirements. 

Each cover crop is an investment in your garden of tomorrow...and the returns on that investment are significant over time.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

That cover crop idea is interesting. What kind of peas did you plant? green peas?

If you don't use cover crop, how about covering up the open dirt with black plastic sheet ?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

I use zippers and chowders...but any of the cow peas work equally well.

Normally I'll plant a few rows, harvest enough to eat, save some seed and leave the rest. By about August, they will turn brown and I shread/scatter them all over the empty rows and they will germinate again and provide unbelievable thick cover until freezing. 

I'm not a fan of black plastic sheets...but it probably does help reduce weed seeds. In my thinking, sunlight is the source of the power in your soils and black plastic removes that engine from the equation costing the soil untold valuable microbes and nutrients.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

Muddskipper said:


> two best things to do is
> 
> Mulch - it helps keep the weeds down and the moisture in...
> 
> ...


THIS X a million! I weed my flower beds at least once every week when mowing, mulch 3x a year, Spring (heavy), late Summer (light), late Fall (pine needles).


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't like black plastic either...except to warm the soil in the early spring. As you mention, it robs the soil of moisture which then kills off the VERY important microbe population.

Maybe after I pull up my tomatoes, I'll try a cover crop until planting lettuce later on.



Meadowlark said:


> I use zippers and chowders...but any of the cow peas work equally well.
> 
> Normally I'll plant a few rows, harvest enough to eat, save some seed and leave the rest. By about August, they will turn brown and I shread/scatter them all over the empty rows and they will germinate again and provide unbelievable thick cover until freezing.
> 
> I'm not a fan of black plastic sheets...but it probably does help reduce weed seeds. In my thinking, sunlight is the source of the power in your soils and black plastic removes that engine from the equation costing the soil untold valuable microbes and nutrients.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

I use weed killer IN and around all my garden, I have yet to kill anything other than weeds. I just hold the wand a cpl of inches off the ground, if any gets on leaves of plants I'll pull that leaf off....carry-on


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

wet dreams said:


> I use weed killer IN and around all my garden, I have yet to kill anything other than weeds. I just hold the wand a cpl of inches off the ground, if any gets on leaves of plants I'll pull that leaf off....carry-on


and here are a few reads why we should not do this
http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Roundup-More-Toxic-than-Officially-Declared-New-Study_vq4914.htm

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/Roundup-Poison_vq3632.htm

http://www.dirtdoctor.com/RoundupResistant-Weeds_vq3253.htm

IN SHORT - ROUNDUP is bad news along with other spray weed killers with similar ingredients


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Once a month I will bag my lawn when I mow and throw the clippings in the garden as free mulch. Seems to work good for me...


----------



## sharkchaser (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for all the help. I am working on getting the weeds out and will be putting down cedar mulch as soon as I get the weeds pulled.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

sharkchaser said:


> Thanks for all the help. I am working on getting the weeds out and will be putting down cedar mulch as soon as I get the weeds pulled.


Cedar mulch has some good properties as it keeps bugs away, but it might effect your plants in a different way, (there are bugs you want around your plants) so might I suggest to go the simple route and stay with a native aged mulch.

here is a good write up
http://www.natureswayresources.com/resource/infosheets/nativemulch.html

BTW
Cedar mulch is not local - so cost is a factor


----------



## sharkchaser (Mar 29, 2013)

The cedar mulch comes from all over Comal and surrounding Counties. Comal county has a free pick up of local native cedar mulch at its recycling center. All you have to do is bring a tarp to cover what you take. Its a great deal and helps out gardeners and landscapers such as myself.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

If no mulch, run tiller shallow between rows. Mulch with newspaper under it works great. Also wide row planting is beneficial as it shades the area between plants. Weed a little every time you go out there. With the mulch, what weeds do break thru, they are easy to pull. Best of luck......cC


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I weed a little with the hoe just about every evening. We're doing the organic thing, so if I were going to use something to kill the weeds, I'd try a strong solution of Orange Oil.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Two ounces of Roundup to a gallon of water will kill grass, four ounces will do it faster. I took the spray head off of my sprayer wand and slid a funnel on the wand with the mouth facing downward and reinstalled the sprayer head or atomizer. Let the funnel slide down and it will keep overspray from coming out. Don't adjust the spray too fine or it will take forever to do and you will still get drift. I did some spraying in this manner and didn't kill any plants. It still takes a long time. A triangle shaped hoe is about as fast if it is damp, not muddy wet.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

sharkchaser said:


> The cedar mulch comes from all over Comal and surrounding Counties. Comal county has a free pick up of local native cedar mulch at its recycling center. All you have to do is bring a tarp to cover what you take. Its a great deal and helps out gardeners and landscapers such as myself.


Unless this Cedar has had time to age, It will draw out nitrogen from the plants that need it....

this is with any mulch- Veggies will be extra sensitive - landscape plants do get effected

If you choose to use it - put down a layer of news paper (4 sheets)
Wet it then put down the un-aged mulch

the paper will break down, protect the plants, gives you a barrier, and it acts as a buffer while the natural process of the mulch break down occurs



Wado said:


> Two ounces of Roundup to a gallon of water will kill grass, four ounces will do it faster. .....


*AND NO ROUND UP IN THE VEGGIE GARDEN !!!!*


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I totally agree. I ate some roundup ready sweet corn and thought I had swallowed an alien seed. Use it to control the perimeter and till and mulch. I use a small tiller aka the four hundred dollar grandma. Hey, if the grass gets too bad fire up the weedeater. I did it last week. If you think you just have to use it use the funnel on the sprayer. But watch out I know the fumes it gives off will smoke your plants. Keep it under two ounces.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*HOE*

There really is no substitute for a sharp hoe (sharpen it with file)..Pulling is another good way..Get in habit of pulling weeds as you pick your garden..Hoeing does save back..Do a little every time you go out in garden and soon you will be caught up..To do it all at one time is tough...Getem when they are small before they seed or you will have another crop to deal with..after a yer or two of keeping weeds under control it will get much better...cva34


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I looked into getting a Mantis tiller for between the rows but decided the hoe and good ole pulling weeds by hand wasn't so bad when I saw the price. The older the garden the less weed problems. A good way to age your mulch is to build a separate deal like a compost pile and let it sit for a while. That works great when your dealing with 2 yards or less.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Chuck, you made a smart decision on the Mantis....I didn't. I tried one several years ago and it blew up in less than a year. Design problem with getting sand in the carb and engine. The engine sits way too low for cultivating in sandy soils.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

I sold a Cub Cadet rear tine and bought a Stihl mini tiller with a two cycle motor. I works ok if it is already tilled but if it's packed forget it. It will also snatch your plants right out of the ground if you get too close. It also has a bad habit of catching vines and winding them up. It does a good job of keeping what you have clean maintained, I guess that's about it.


----------



## sharkchaser (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for all of the help guys. Here are some pics of what I did over the week. The cedar mulch has been aged for a couple of months. I came home from work one day and there was a huge pile of mulch in my yard. It has been sitting for a while. I hope it doesn't suck anything out of my soil. That thought never crossed my mind. I still have a few spots that need to be mulched. What are yall's thoughts on putting the mulch up under the plants themselves. Specifically the squash and zucchinis. I have mulch under the tomatoes and pepper plants already. Ran out of time between mulching, mowing, and weedeating.


----------



## Buckerup (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks good to me!


----------

